
We cannot live by scepticism alone - robg
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v458/n7234/full/458030a.html
======
the_me
There was a 1 hour interview where Karl Popper's ideas were investigated on
"Ideas: How to think about science" from CBC.ca.
[http://www.cbc.ca/ideas/features/science/index.html#episode2...](http://www.cbc.ca/ideas/features/science/index.html#episode24)
is the link.

It was the most intellectually stimulating interview I've heard in years.
Pretty much all 24 hours of the series actually. I highly recommend it.

As an aside though, I have some criticism about this text:

>It is not only social scientists who would have to change their approach
under elective modernism. If we are to choose the values that underpin
scientific thinking to underpin society, scientists must think of themselves
as moral leaders. But they must teach fallibility, not absolute truth.
Whenever a scientist, acting in the name of science, cheats, cynically
manipulates, claims to speak with the voice of capitalism, the voice of a god,
or even the voice of a doctrinaire atheist, it diminishes not only science but
the whole of our society.

Science's motto is "On No Man's Word".

> Science, then, can provide us with a set of values — not findings — for how
> to run our lives, and that includes our social and political lives. But it
> can do this only if we accept that assessing scientific findings is a far
> more difficult task than was once believed, and that those findings do not
> lead straight to political conclusions. Scientists can guide us only by
> admitting their weaknesses, and, concomitantly, when we outsiders judge
> scientists, we must do it not to the standard of truth, but to the much
> softer standard of expertise.

Science is not about moral values. Science needs to be regulated by moral
values. Science is like a self assembling jigsaw puzzle. It needs to be
directed. Just like we can make a conscious choice to investigate technologies
of destruction instead of stem cell research. Just like we can subjugate
genetic research into Monsanto's killer seeds.

I think all in all, I am paraphrasing ideas put forth in the afore-mentioned
interviews...

------
viggity
I'm not so sure

